# PH during flush



## v35b

Is there any need to test the ph while you flush with well water?


----------



## Jericho

When you flush you are washing the nutes out of the soil and off the roots. 

Ph regulates the intake of nutrients so it not necessary to ph the water, i have heard of some people who actually off set the ph so the plant does not intake any nutes during the flush.


----------



## pcduck

I do not pH my water when and if I flush. I do not want the excess nutes being used by the plant.


----------



## trillions of atoms

I ph any solution that any roots hit, the plants roots know they are in water and know PH no matter what. I dont get any krinkle ever...then agian I only let them rest a half day anyway. If there is residual nutrients on the roots that end up in the "flush" the ppm is low enough not to feed the plant which is what i aim for on their "sunday" (day of rest).

Just my method...


----------



## biggerbuds

i PH all my flush water in hydro but not in soil,i do this because i have came across some strain that will go into PH shock if i dont

you will find that lots of plants hate a big PH swing


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

biggerbuds said:
			
		

> i PH all my flush water in hydro but not in soil,i do this because i have came across some strain that will go into PH shock if i dont
> 
> you will find that lots of plants hate a big PH swing



What is pH shock?  It is my understanding that pH is only important for proper nutrient uptake...


----------



## Locked

Hmmm...never heard of ph shock either...they way I understand it ph does nothing more then make certain nutrients *Available* to the plant...if the ph is off you are essentially keeping your plant from feeding and this is why your plant will exhibit deficiencies ....I rarely flush but whe. I do the plant goes  into the tub and i run water right from the tap.....


----------



## Jericho

biggerbuds you got any more info on this? I couldn't find anything about it.


----------



## dman1234

:confused2:  Whats flushing??  :confused2: 


:hubba: 

i would only flush for an issue and wether i ph'd the water for the flush would depend on the issue.


----------



## trillions of atoms

Ph swing in hydro can cause crink or the claw... IE unnatural ridges and bumps or sagging leaves on the vein. Only Ph shock I know of....


----------



## biggerbuds

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Ph swing in hydro can cause crink or the claw... IE unnatural ridges and bumps or sagging leaves on the vein. Only Ph shock I know of....


 
Yes this is what i am getting at,thanks for the help.

flushing @ the end of the grow is completely diffent,you dont need to worrie about PH for the end flush but if you are flushing in the middle of a grow because you overfeed the plants or something then PHing the flush water is importent because i have seen what it can do to a plant if it is a ph sensitive strain.

you can also get yellow stripes on the leaves and yellowering on the edges of the new leaves,it can look abit like overfeeding but its not.


pH Fluctuation:
Both of these leaves in figure 6 and figure 7 are from the same plant. It could be over fertilization, but more likely it is due to the pH being off


----------



## biggerbuds

this is how it can look,i have never seen it this bad before but roughly the same sort of thing.


----------



## pcduck

*biggerbuds*

:confused2: Being that this is hydro grow section, how long are you flushing for in the middle of the grow, in order to get that much curling? Would not one quick flush be enough to rid the excess nutes out of a hydro grow?


----------



## biggerbuds

it depends duck on why i am flushing and how bad the plants are looking,for how long i keep the flushing process going.

if they was looking really sick,like half dead or something then i would even flush them with pure water for up to a week long.

i know that people are all diffent duck and they got there own way of doing things.

you see if i am dealing with a plant that is heavily overfeed i would not recommend just flushing for 5 minutes as this would do little to help the plant get rid of what has build up in the inside of there plant,so yes it would depend on how  bad that plant is looking that would make up my mind on how long to give it pure water for


----------



## biggerbuds

if all is going well and plants are looking great i just give them a 5 minits flush every  2-3 weeks by hand watering them as much water as i can pour though them all in one go.i do this on tank change day normally

but if they was very very super  dark green with leaves curling and all sorts then i would flush them by keeping them on just water for how long it ever took to see them start to pick up.

but what ever,unless i am flushing the end of the grow i PH there water because plants hate a PH swing.i agree with no need to ph the flush at the end of the grow to remove feed though

as i said before nothing in this world that i know of likes a big PH swing.take fish for instance,if you change there water PH too fast they die on you.

i quess things on earth just get used to the PH that they are living in & if you change it too fast they dislike you for it.


----------



## Growdude

I ph anything in my rez, but Ive never needed to flush a grow yet.


----------



## biggerbuds

well done growdude,you must have your feeding spot on


----------



## pcduck

> you see if i am dealing with a plant that is heavily overfeed i would not recommend just flushing for 5 minutes as this would do little to help the plant get rid of what has build up in the inside of there plant,



How would flushing get rid of nutes already in the plant? :confused2:


----------



## biggerbuds

because the plant will use them up,by only feeding pure water the plant can take up fluid at a much faster rate & get rid of the nutes that has build up inside of it,when a plant has been overfeed big time it can still grow for over a week on the stored up nutes it had in its leaves.

i know for a fact that if i was to feed an overfeed plant more nutes it would not heal as fast as if i feed it just plain water for a bit,i know this because i have been there many many times before when i first started out growing.

try it one day duck if you do not belive me mate


----------



## biggerbuds

so i quess what i am saying is that the plant can move the stored up nutes in it leaves about the plant much much easyer,i do not mean the nutes are going to go back in the nute tank, but will be turn into new growth at the top of the plant,you get what i mean yet ?

its really best not to feed an already overfeed plant because what the hell is it going to do with even more nutes if it already has far to much stored up already ?

sorry if i put it in words thats hard to understand,i am not a very good writter as you can see,i find it very hard to try and explain things too

lol are you still confused duck ?


----------



## biggerbuds

some people will even tell you that a plant can dump stuff back into the water,am not too sure on this one but some pro's would go blue in the face if you told them that its untrue

i have been told this by 2 people on 2 diffent forum that grow the biggest buds you will ever see in your life and they are both very well repected on them forums

they tell me this is why they change there flush water every 2-3 days,because the plant puts stuff back into the water,as i say i dont know how true this is so i would not bank my money on it

has anybody ealse ever read anything about this sort of thing before,plant putting stuff back into the nutes tank  ?


----------



## biggerbuds

v35b said:
			
		

> Is there any need to test the ph while you flush with well water?


 
definitely yes,after reading over the net for you for the last hour i have read over and over again about rapid Ph changes in well water.well water can be as low as PH 4.0 up to PH 8.0 and can change very quickly.

so yes you must check you well water every time you wont to use it.


----------



## Growdude

biggerbuds said:
			
		

> some people will even tell you that a plant can dump stuff back into the water,am not too sure on this one but some pro's would go blue in the face if you told them that its untrue
> 
> i have been told this by 2 people on 2 diffent forum that grow the biggest buds you will ever see in your life and they are both very well repected on them forums
> 
> they tell me this is why they change there flush water every 2-3 days,because the plant puts stuff back into the water,as i say i dont know how true this is so i would not bank my money on it
> 
> has anybody ealse ever read anything about this sort of thing before,plant putting stuff back into the nutes tank ?


 
As I understand it, as the plants use nutes they can leave behind certain nutes that are too abundant, this can cause nutrient imbalance.

Flushing can extract the excess nutes from the root zone.
perhaps this is what they speak of?

As for growing the biggest indoor buds you will ever see in your life....
Ive done that.


----------



## pcduck

biggerbuds said:
			
		

> its really best not to feed an already overfeed plant because what the hell is it going to do with even more nutes if it already has far to much stored up already



That is why I do not pH when/if I flush. My understanding is pH helps with the uptake of nutes, so when you pH your water it is still absorbing the excess nutes that you are trying to flush away.

And like Growdude said stick around and you will see some major buddage right here on our forum.


----------



## biggerbuds

the tiny little bit of phosphorus in the PH down that you use will have no effect what so ever mate,i promiss you that.if you do then i will eat my hat


----------



## Jericho

I think he is referring to the excess nutes that will be on the roots not the phosphorus in the Ph down. 
If the PH is not set correctly then the plant blocks up the nute uptake and the excess is washed away.


----------



## pcduck

Jericho said:
			
		

> I think he is referring to the excess nutes that will be on the roots not the phosphorus in the Ph down.
> If the PH is not set correctly then the plant blocks up the nute uptake and the excess is washed away.



Thats right Jericho, but some will not:ignore:


----------



## Jericho

BB you need to calm down dude. Go smoke some of that fine bud you keep bragging about.


----------



## Jericho

biggerbuds said:
			
		

> my last words to you are,*IF YOU THINK ITS RIGHT TO CARRYON FEEDING AN OVERFEED PLANT THEN THERE REALLY IS NO HOPE FOR YOU,MY 5 YEAR OLD SON COULD TELL YOU THAT MUCH
> *
> AND PLEASE CAN YOU NOW STOP SENDING ME MORE PM,I HAVE LEFT YOU ALONE BUT YOU STILL KEEP SENDING  ME MORE AND MORE
> 
> 
> WHY ARE YOU STILL SENDING ME MORE PM,GIVE UP THE GHOST WILL YA ???????



If you feed and do not ph the water then you are less likely to feed the plant as the off ph will cause a nute lock of the roots. This is what is trying to be explained to you. If you read instead of going off on everyone.


----------



## pcduck

Jericho said:
			
		

> If you feed and do not ph the water then you are less likely to feed the plant as the off ph will cause a nute lock of the roots. This is what is trying to be explained to you. If you read instead of going off on everyone.



Right again Jericho


----------



## biggerbuds

yes and you also mess the plant right up by doing it this way,but i am not hitting home at all am i,


----------



## biggerbuds

btw it looks like i am not going to get anywhere on this forum anyhow,i just got a nice pm to tell me that you are all very hard to win over and that you will all stick to gether as a family and gang up,so really i dont need this sort of bullcrap in my life anyway

canna nation forum was the same,maybe it just an over water sea thing,your growing style over there seems to be 10 years behind us for some reson too


----------



## Jericho

Well that would depend on how big the swing is. If you was going to go from 5.8 lets say to 8 then yes maybe. But such a drastic swing is not needed to block nutes. All you need is a swing of about .3 to avoid most nutes.


----------



## Jericho

Ever think that considering 2 forums dont agree with you that the problem may be with your self and not others on the forum. 

We are simply explaining a fact. A swing of .4 is not going to cause devastating problems for a plant during a flush.


----------



## pcduck

*Jericho*

If I am not mistaken, I believe THG at one time, do to an error somewhere, had a major pH swing(5.8 to 4.?) for a few days before she realized it and the plants recovered. I think she said they were hungry.


----------



## Hick

biggerbuds said:
			
		

> i give up with ya,you 2 are far to thick for me,KEEP AWAY
> btw i have got to say you talk some **** belive me duck,its plain as day you are picking at me,so why dont you just **** off away from me if thats all your going to be doing to me.
> 
> you sound like you need growing lessons big time rubber duck
> 
> now get the **** out of my hair you little prick
> do what you like you little grass,people like that would get shot in the  head where i come from for even thinking about stuff like that,just  proves to me and everyone ealse what sort of person you really are,i  dont know,there is really no hope for ya is there



must mean that I am the BIG prick??..
only small and immature minds resort to name calling and threats, when confronted with opposing views. It is NOT tolerated here.


----------



## biggerbuds

as i have already said you may have got away with ya PH swing with the strains that you have grown out so far but you keep doing the same and one day you will come unstuck and you will be eating your own words for sure,i just know it lol

HICK if you are going to ban me please just get it over with,or are you just going to join in and kick me when i am down ? are you going to go that low or what ?


----------



## Jericho

I just ran a search in 3 grow guides and google to try and find some proof to back this information and cannot find it. Hardly any mentions of ph shock being an issue unless the swing is drastic. Unless you can show me this then im sorry but yes i will stick to my way of thinking.


----------



## biggerbuds

i am not about to do anything ealse to help you out jericho,so if your eyes are that bad & cannot find any info on the subject from the whole net then you are stuck to growing your way,good luck


----------



## Hick

biggerbuds said:
			
		

> as i have already said you may have got away with ya PH swing with the strains that you have grown out so far but you keep doing the same and one day you will come unstuck and you will be eating your own words for sure,i just know it lol
> 
> HICK if you are going to ban me please just get it over with,or are you just going to join in and kick me when i am down ? are you going to go that low or what ?



It is "YOU" that is "going low" with the name calling and 'threats'.  I've done nothing but direct you to the rules that "you" agreed to abide by on registration.  
Your fate is entirely in "your" hands my friend...


----------



## Jericho

Dont make claims if your not going to back it up with information. If you want info on what i said i can simply provide it by showing you a PH/Nute chart.


----------



## biggerbuds

i have already spend far to much time talking to you,its like talking to a brick wall so please do not ask me anything elase


----------



## Jericho

There is an ignore button if you do not wish to read my posts, i suggest you use it as i will ask what i like when suggestions are given without information.


----------



## Hick

there is sometimes a huge difference between anecdotal evidence, and facts..


> (1) Evidence in the form of an anecdote or hearsay is called anecdotal if there is doubt about its veracity; the evidence itself is considered untrustworthy.
> 
> (2) Evidence, which may itself be true and verifiable, used to deduce a conclusion which does not follow from it, usually by generalizing from an insufficient amount of evidence. For example "my grandfather smoked like a chimney and died healthy in a car crash at the age of 99" does not disprove the proposition that "smoking markedly increases the probability of cancer and heart disease at a relatively early age". In this case, the evidence may itself be true, but does not warrant the conclusion.
> 
> In both cases the conclusion is unreliable; it may not be untrue, but it doesn't follow from the "evidence".
> 
> Evidence can be anecdotal in both senses: "Goat yogurt prolongs life: I heard that a man in a mountain village who ate only yogurt lived to 120."
> 
> The term is often used in contrast to scientific evidence, such as evidence-based medicine, which are types of formal accounts. Some anecdotal evidence does not qualify as scientific evidence because its nature prevents it from being investigated using the scientific method. Misuse of anecdotal evidence is a logical fallacy and is sometimes informally referred to as the "person who" fallacy ("I know a person who..."; "I know of a case where..." etc. Compare with hasty generalization). Anecdotal evidence is not necessarily representative of a "typical" experience; statistical evidence can more accurately determine how typical something is.


The problem with arguing based on anecdotal evidence is that anecdotal evidence is not necessarily typical; only statistical evidence can determine how typical something is.


----------



## cubby

On a totaly unrelated note.....what can you guys tell me about PH during flushing?????:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

This article has in no way verified your assertions.


----------



## stardust1000

in this article it clearly states plants dislike a rapid PH change


----------



## stardust1000

i learned this in school when i was a kid,plants & every other single living thing on earth hates a fast PH change,i do not belive none of you do not know about this ? what school did you all go to may i ask lol

now go **** yourself the lots of you thick wankers


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

We aren't talking about a rapid or drastic pH change.

And what school did YOU go to--did you take grammar?


----------



## dman1234

stardust1000 said:
			
		

> i learned this in school when i was a kid,plants & every other single living thing on earth hates a fast PH change,i do not belive none of you do not know about this ? what school did you all go to may i ask lol
> 
> now go **** yourself the lots of you thick wankers


 
This is only your second post and thats what you typed?

i smell a rat.


----------



## stardust1000

this is for duck to read,he seems to thing its not important to PH flush water,this says i am right,why do you not get it ?

if you do not ph the flush water its bad for plants full stop,there is nothing ealse to say on the matter,now please get it into your thick heads 

laters forever


----------



## stardust1000

by not PHing your flush water this is a rapid PH swing,got it yet ??????


----------



## dman1234

what happened to laters forever


----------



## stardust1000

why delete the post,cant take being wrong ?


----------



## stardust1000

why would you wont to delete a very true read ? i dont get it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Of course if you are watering with water that is at extremes on the pH scale, you are going to have problems, but we are NOT talking about large or rapid pH changes. Got it yet?


----------



## stardust1000

if you are feeding hydro @ ph 5.8 and you put ph 7 tapwater into them,then that is a rapid change **** face


----------



## stardust1000

from 5.8 to 7.0 is a very big change,got it yet or am i talking to a brick wall


----------



## v35b

Sorry I started this thread.


----------



## dman1234

stardust1000 said:
			
		

> if you are feeding hydro @ ph 5.8 and you put ph 7 tapwater into them,then that is a rapid change **** face


 

Bye troll.


----------



## stardust1000

tap is about 7.0 so if i am feeding 5.8 and then i quickly change to 7.0 omg that is one big change got it got it got it got it ?????:??


----------



## dman1234

i wonder who you really are???


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

This is from the article you have posted and posted and posted.  

"The easiest way I have found to deal with pH is to simply not obsess with it. Most solutions that are well balanced and contain about 10-15% of the nitrogen as ammonium and about 20-40 ppm of phosphorous will adequately contain pH within the 5.5 to 7 pH region from the beginning of your nutrient cycle to the time when the nutrient solution has to be changed."

So it would seem that from your own source a swing in pH from 5.5 to 7 is okay.  But on a side note, I do not trust a source that says that a pH of 7 is okay for hydro.

And there is not need for obscenities.  Please read the site rules.  We are adults here and as such should be able to express ourselves with wallowing around in the gutter.


----------



## pcduck

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i wonder who you really are???



stardust1000 is biggerbuds.

I can tell by the pm's that he sent me.


----------



## pcduck

v35b said:
			
		

> Sorry I started this thread.



There is no reason to be sorry

Some members just are not capable of discussing topics in a gentlemen/lady like fashion. :doh:

You are not responsible for other members actions


----------



## trillions of atoms

:holysheep: :doh:  :bolt:


----------



## iamgod

hey buds are you ok ? why is everyone being so horrible to this guy he has a good point & as far as i know its true what he says

oh well


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

iamgod said:
			
		

> hey buds are you ok ? why is everyone being so horrible to this guy he has a good point & as far as i know its true what he says
> 
> oh well



The posts he has made with obscenities have been deleted.  The forum has rules and those that do not wish to abide by them are asked to leave.


----------



## trillions of atoms

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/search.php?searchid=931434


----------



## Locked

iamgod said:
			
		

> hey buds are you ok ? why is everyone being so horrible to this guy he has a good point & as far as i know its true what he says
> 
> oh well




You wldnt happen to be buds also now wld ya? Just signed up and half of your posts are as a buds fanboy....hmmmmm


----------



## dman1234

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You wldnt happen to be buds also now wld ya? Just signed up and half of your posts are as a buds fanboy....hmmmmm


 

reading my mind again HL.


----------



## Jericho

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You wldnt happen to be buds also now wld ya? Just signed up and half of your posts are as a buds fanboy....hmmmmm


 
Thats what i was thinking. If he wants to join again and behave i doubt anyone would have a problem.  If not welcome to a new member.


----------



## fruity86

MPers what going on, yes bigger and the new "members" are going over board but i dont think there a need for all of this crap this isnt the place i first joined some of the post buy real MPer's are just as childish as bigger's 
WHAT THE COOK IS GOING ON PEEPS CHILL OUT FORGET IT ITS A COMP SCREEN 
peace fruity


----------



## Locked

Jericho said:
			
		

> Thats what i was thinking. If he wants to join again and behave i doubt anyone would have a problem.  If not welcome to a new member.






			
				dman1234 said:
			
		

> reading my mind again HL.




Trolls have made us cynical I see.....


----------



## Gixxerman420

pcduck said:
			
		

> How would flushing get rid of nutes already in the plant? :confused2:


The plant would use stored nutrients while the flush was taking place...


----------



## iamgod

if the plant is overfeed the first thing you do in hydro is get aload of pure water PH it up and then you pure it through the root zone to flush all the built up nutes away untill the run off EC drops to a low level ok

then you throw that lot away and make a new tank up of pure water again and and PH it up,you then leave the plant on this pure water for how long it takes for the plant to pick back up again.

after you are happy that the plant is looking better,you then dump the tank again and put it back on its food but at a lower EC level then you had it at before hand that caused the over feeding.

when its overfeed big time you do not just flush out the root zone and put it straite back on feed,NO WAY.

maybe you could get away with putting it straite back on feed if the plant was only slightly overfeed.but way overfeed NO WAY can you do this,well you could but it will make the plant worse or prolong the healing process of the plant.

you say not to PH the flush water because you do not wont the plant to carry on taking up more nutes,WHAT NUTES,WHERE,THERE IS NO NUTES ? how is the plant going too carry on taking them up duck,there is no nutes left in sight for the plant to take up mate,you made sure of this when you first flushed the hell out of the rockwool clayballs or whatever you are using in the root zone.

the only nutes that are around is the tiny little bit that was add from the PH down,but this is not enough nutes to even worry about.

all this info i have typed up mate is 100% true,you are just not understanding it at all duck. please read over this carefully and really try to understand everything i am saying,it will help you in the future with your grows i am sure of that.

peace to you all,i am sorry things had to end this way,i really am.

deep down duck you must know understand that you was picking at me,you know you was,you was making my life hard and thats why i snapped,well maybe because i am 6 days weed free and struggling to cope might have something to do with it too.20 years of smoking every single day of my life and then i pulled the plug on myself over night,i tell you i am in a really bad way and i would not wish the bad feelings i am feeling on you.ITS HELL 

sorry for all the bad stuff i did say but i am not feeling myself at the moment,i am upsetting everyone at the moment and i have no control over it,IT SUCKS

take care everyone

BB


----------



## Jericho

iamgod said:
			
		

> if the plant is overfeed the first thing you do in hydro is get aload of pure water PH it up and then you pure it through the root zone to flush all the built up nutes away untill the run off EC drops to a low level ok
> 
> then you throw that lot away and make a new tank up of pure water again and and PH it up,you then leave the plant on this pure water for how long it takes for the plant to pick back up again.
> 
> after you are happy that the plant is looking better,you then dump the tank again and put it back on its food but at a lower EC level then you had it at before hand that caused the over feeding.
> 
> when its overfeed big time you do not just flush out the root zone and put it straite back on feed,NO WAY.
> 
> maybe you could get away with putting it straite back on feed if the plant was only slightly overfeed.but way overfeed NO WAY can you do this,well you could but it will make the plant worse or prolong the healing process of the plant.
> 
> *you say not to PH the flush water because you do not wont the plant to carry on taking up more nutes,WHAT NUTES,WHERE,THERE IS NO NUTES ? how is the plant going too carry on taking them up duck,there is no nutes left in sight for the plant to take up mate,you made sure of this when you first flushed the hell out of the rockwool clayballs or whatever you are using in the root zone.*
> 
> the only nutes that are around is the tiny little bit that was add from the PH down,but this is not enough nutes to even worry about.
> 
> all this info i have typed up mate is 100% true,you are just not understanding it at all duck. please read over this carefully and really try to understand everything i am saying,it will help you in the future with your grows i am sure of that.
> 
> peace to you all,i am sorry things had to end this way,i really am.
> 
> deep down duck you must know understand that you was picking at me,you know you was,you was making my life hard and thats why i snapped,well maybe because i am 6 days weed free and struggling to cope might have something to do with it too.20 years of smoking every single day of my life and then i pulled the plug on myself over night,i tell you i am in a really bad way and i would not wish the bad feelings i am feeling on you.ITS HELL
> 
> sorry for all the bad stuff i did say but i am not feeling myself at the moment,i am upsetting everyone at the moment and i have no control over it,IT SUCKS
> 
> take care everyone
> 
> BB


 
BB im not arguing with you but what me and duck are saying is that in the initial flush if you do not PH the water then the nutes you are washing  off the roots and rockwool will be washed out instead of being absorbed by the roots. 

A flush is simply washing the nutes away from soil or rockwool or res. You are then just giving water that may be PHed if you like as it will be nute free after but the initial flush can be done with water that has not been PHed to not allow the plant to absorbe nutes. 

Thats all i have to say on the matter. That is what we are trying to say.


----------



## pcduck

Right again Jericho. :aok:

If they pH their water, they are feeding their plants all the excess/unknown  nutes they are trying to flush(wash) away




> The plant would use stored nutrients while the flush was taking place..



Flushing washes the excess nutes off/out of the roots and the grow medium not the plant.


----------



## pcduck

Lets see if I can make it easier for them...

Lets say you have been feeding your plant at a ppm of 2000 at 5.8pH and you get nute burn. If you were to pH your flush water you still would be feeding them at a ppm of 2000. Until it was diluted enough to lower the ppm's or the plant will continue feeding at this level of ppms. If you do not pH your water you are feeding your plants nearly nothing because the nutrients are outside the spectrum for nutes to be used and absorbed. They do not need pHed water to take a drink of water just to feed.


----------



## fruity86

if i get this right biggerbuds is saying empty the rez FIRST then fill/flush will PH'd water correct ? if he did this then they would be no nute in the rez for the plant to take up 
duck are you saying keep the nutes in the rez and just change the PH so nute's can't be taken up by the plant

how i do it is empty the rez and fill up with PH'd water B/C i drained the rez only a small trace is left, a couple days later i change the water again


----------



## pcduck

fruity86 said:
			
		

> if i get this right biggerbuds is saying empty the rez FIRST then fill/flush will PH'd water correct ? if he did this then they would be no nute in the rez for the plant to take up
> duck are you saying keep the nutes in the rez and just change the PH so nute's can't be taken up by the plant
> 
> how i do it is empty the rez and fill up with PH'd water B/C i drained the rez only a small trace is left, a couple days later i change the water again



fruity I do not know what system you are running but What flushing does is wash away the build up of excess nutes and salts in your grow medium(rockwool,hydroton, ect.) and root zone. If you pH your water you are trying to feed these excess nutes and salts to your plants. If you use un-pHed water the plants are not feeding on these excess nutes and salts. They are being washed away.

If I were to flush my DWC I would empty my buckets and fill with un-pH water and then turn the airstones on. After what I would think would enough time to wash away these excess salts away. I would then see what my options were as to what to do next(This is dependent on the reason why you flushed and what shape the plant was in)

If I flush my rockwool cubed plants I place a bucket of un-pHed water and dunk the cube numerous times till I think the excess build up of salts have been washed away.I would then see what my options were as to what to do next(This is  dependent on the reason why you flushed and what shape the plant was in)

If plants are in a tray I imagine, If a grower would run several cycles of un-pHed water  through their system this would also wash away the excess nutes.

When I say un-pHed water this is water with *NO* nutes added to it.


----------



## Locked

Hopefully you cleared that up for them pc.....


----------



## nova564t

Wow, that was the first time I opened that thread cause I dont know anything about the subject matter, I'm glad you guys stayed on the subject and left the goofy stuff to him.


----------



## gchristo

pcduck and others,
Maybe the term ph'ed confused some of us.  I had to re-read this a few times while parsing the varied outbursts to finally understand. I think!

My water is 6.25.  I add nutes, ph goes to 5.25 or so in late flower stage.  I then 'ph', or adjust the res ph back to 6.25 and let the res drift (usually down to 5.75 or so) until next res change, or re-ph between res changes to adjust back above 5.75 if it continues to drop. In my case I would have to 'ph' un-nuted water to get my res ph out of usable range, ie 5.5 and lower, or 6.5 and higher, to flush any residual fert out of rockwool.  Correct?

So to recap:
We must adjust our res or flushing fluid to above 6.5 and below 5.5 to rinse excess ferts out of roots or root medium without being taken up by the plant.

Cheers.


----------



## pcduck

6.25 is fine for flushing without pH'ing, since 5.8 is the optimal range for hydroponics.


----------



## Jericho

gchristo said:
			
		

> pcduck and others,
> Maybe the term ph'ed confused some of us.  I had to re-read this a few times while parsing the varied outbursts to finally understand. I think!
> 
> My water is 6.25.  I add nutes, ph goes to 5.25 or so in late flower stage.  I then 'ph', or adjust the res ph back to 6.25 and let the res drift (usually down to 5.75 or so) until next res change, or re-ph between res changes to adjust back above 5.75 if it continues to drop. In my case I would have to 'ph' un-nuted water to get my res ph out of usable range, ie 5.5 and lower, or 6.5 and higher, to flush any residual fert out of rockwool.  Correct?
> 
> So to recap:
> *We must adjust our res or flushing fluid to above 6.5 and below 5.5 to rinse excess ferts out of roots or root medium without being taken up by the plant.*
> 
> Cheers.



I have been smoking the whole day so i apologise in advanced. I'm pretty sure that's what we meant (lots of numbers are confusing after a smoke). 

Pretty much as long as the Ph is out of the range for the plant to uptake then the plant is going to get flushed without up taking any nutes that are stored on roots or medium. 

If you tap water is normally out of the hydro PH range to up take nutes then there is no need to adjust the ph when you flush. If you do adjust the ph to lets say 5.8 your plant will still up take the nutes that are stored on the roots and in the medium while flushing.


----------



## Jericho

You beat me to it duck in allot less words hehe.


----------



## fruity86

hey guys dont close it just yet can anybody prove last times method dose'nt work coz this is basicly my method apart from if i over nute i just lower the EC not dump the hole rez but my end of harvest flush is the same 
when i dump my rez ready to flush i fill it back up with PH'd water the EC will be quite low as the remaining nutes on the root zone mix in with the new un-nuted PH water a couple days later i dump that rez and add new PH'd water my EC by the second time is that low i dont see the need to change it out again slowly but surely i get rid of the nutes without changeing the PH 
i see how you do it duck im just asking if my method dose'nt work why dose my EC meter tell me different


----------



## Jericho

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hey guys dont close it just yet can anybody prove last times method dose'nt work coz this is basicly my method apart from if i over nute i just lower the EC not dump the hole rez but my end of harvest flush is the same
> when i dump my rez ready to flush i fill it back up with PH'd water the EC will be quite low as the remaining nutes on the root zone mix in with the new un-nuted PH water a couple days later i dump that rez and add new PH'd water my EC by the second time is that low i dont see the need to change it out again slowly but surely i get rid of the nutes without changeing the PH
> i see how you do it duck im just asking if my method dose'nt work why dose my EC meter tell me different



Fruity if you read the whole thread including what was deleted you would realise that we never said it wouldnt work. 
We stated that if you do not PH you water then it will not have a bad effect while flushing, infact it will block the nute uptake in the 1st flush. 
He insisted that YOU MUSH PH WATER, or your plants will basically be ruined. 
That was the debate originally. I asked BB to prove this and he wouldn't. If you want proof of my point that it will block the Nutrients from being absorbed by the plant then look at a PH/ Nutrient chart. BB has blown this up to one person having to be right. 

BB - Thanks for the nice PM


----------



## Jericho

And i will leave it up to the MOD and other members, hell i will start a poll, if you want me out just tell me. All i have done is ask you to prove your point that if you use water that has not been adjusted show me how it will ruin your plant for a flush.


----------



## fruity86

right so both way work thats good enough for me 
duck way works if you increase the ph slowly, what was is something like a ph increase of .4 and over can cause some type of harm correct me if i wrong, so to do it ducks way you would increase over a couple days intill you where out of the nute's range is that right m8 ?

i just read it it dont say anything about causeing harm just more nutes can be out of range with an increase of .4 it was your post
fruity the silly stoner 
so my question is how much of an increase will cause harm ?


----------



## Jericho

This is coming from me and me alone as i have been stating this based my own research. 

If you are growing Hydro then you normally PH your water to about 5.8 so plant can be available to all nutes. What i have said is that if you have a tap ph of lets say 6.5 or a lower ph that what the plant can use to uptake nutrients then there is no need to ph the water as it will cause a nute block effect on the roots when watering which is what you want when flushing (to prevent any rush of food to the plant) 

If you ph your water to 5.8 to flush the rock wool and roots then it will still feed the plant while flushing off all the nutes. 

Now what BB had stated is that if you do that you will cause allot of problems to your plant with PH SHOCK, This is what i have stated is untrue. 

If you wish to PH your water when flushing then yes its fine BUT it is not necessary IMO, this is what i have stated over and over again. 

Fruity mate i have seen your grows over the past year or so and always impressed. Thanks for your civilised input in this thread.

BB wishing that god would kill me in PM is not going to make you right, you try to portray me as a bully but if i showed your PM then people would see who is the child trying to bully someone.


----------



## Jericho

last-time-ok said:
			
		

> and if you took in what i said you would understand that i said just because you have grown some plants and got away without not PH your water dose not mean you can grow all strain without PH the water,some strain will take it some will die and get sick.
> 
> open you eyers man will ya,did you not see this when i posted it up ?,its better to just PH all water thats going to hit the roots just to be on the safe side of life,ok do you understand yet ?



No i do not understand BB, I can see the negative in PH the water to flush, You have not yet shown me any proof of the benefit of adjusting ph when flushing. When you show me some proof that a ph change that small will cause damage then i will Open my eyes and believe you, if you just keep asking me to take your word for it then no i shall not.



			
				last-time-ok said:
			
		

> this is the problem,post of mine that proved what i said has been deleted ? WHY i tell you why,because you lot did not like to be proven wrong did ya ?



If you didnt swear and offend everyone in between the post then maybe it would still be here. Try posting it again with out the swearing and im sure it will stay. 
Then again after you just told me you hope this site goes to hell in a PM i doubt you care very much.


----------



## Locked

Exactly how many usernames are you on at this point buds?


----------



## Jericho

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Exactly how many usernames are you on at this point buds?



Pretty sure this is the 5th now. I have to say BB you are the most determined person i have met on the site who wants to get his point across.


----------



## pcduck

> WHERE IS THE NUTES FOR THE PLANT TO CARRY ON FEEDING ON ????????



for the last time...flushing is washing away the excess nutes and salts that have built up in your grow medium. You can waste your time and money pH'ing your water but it is not necessary.

I have been doing it my way for a long time. This method has never killed/harmed or had any other ill effects on any of my plants


----------



## pcduck

Plants do not need pH'ed water to take a drink just to feed.:doh:


----------



## Jericho

last-time-ok said:
			
		

> you have not grown a PH sensitve stain yet then have ya,i have never said anywhere that i think i know it all btw and i will never say it too.yes i am a very determined person,when i need to be.duck i take it you did not read what i have said,man you need to leave of the grass for bit.go back a few pages and re read carefully what i have wrote.there is no nutes for the plant to take up because *you flushed the hell out of the system before hand,*read about what i wrote about flushing are body with water and maybe,just hopefully you will get it this time,READ IT NICE AND SLOW PLEASE



Maybe you should read nice and slow. FLUSHING IS RINSING THE NUTES FROM YOUR MEDIUM.

The bold part above shows how confused you are BB, You state that you Flush the hell out of the system, Does this mean that you have PH adjusted this water you are flushing the hell out of with? If yes then you are FEEDING THE PLANT.


Apologise for the use of HELL.


----------



## pcduck

Banned already :rofl::rofl:


----------



## pcduck

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Exactly how many usernames are you on at this point buds?



I am not sure HL but maybe Hick will allow a poll on what his next user name will be.:rofl: I have some ideas: biggerbiggerbuds, stardust1001, iamgod2,4thelasttimeagain,clueless,wishicouldgrownugslikeduck&Jer,Jer&duckrmyidols:rofl::rofl:

What will it be next?


----------



## Jericho

pcduck said:
			
		

> I am not sure HL but maybe Hick will allow a poll on what his next user name will be.:rofl: I have some ideas: biggerbiggerbuds, stardust1001, iamgod2,4thelasttimeagain,clueless,wishicouldgrownugslikeduck&Jer,Jer&duckrmyidols:rofl::rofl:
> 
> What will it be next?



:rofl:


----------



## trillions of atoms

when i flush in the middle of the cycle...i dump the old rez- clean it... fill with clean h20-  flush it ...dump the rez  clean it agian then fill with nuted PHd solution. if the leaves are clawed at all or have any crink i ph the flush water....

simple!!


----------

